# Victoria



## Zorro61

Can you tell me how to write Victoria (a girl's name) in Hebrew, thank you


----------



## ystab

ויקטוריה. 

Remember, Hebrew is written from right to left, hence the first letter is ו and the last is ה.


----------



## Zorro61

Thank you, can you tell me the name of each letter and also ,the name Victoria is a spanish word witch means victory, would it be correct to translate it literally to hebrew and use that as a name ? What word would that be?
thanks again


----------



## anipo

Bienvenido, Zorro, a este foro.
"Victoria" es una palabra latina que pasó al español y también un nombre de mujer en este idioma.
La palabra hebrea para victoria es ניצחון ( pronunciada nitzajón), que no se usa como nombre propio de mujer, entre otras razones porque es un sustantivo masculino.

Los nombres de las letras que forman la palabra ויקטוריה son:
ו : vav           
י : iod
ק: kuf
ט: tet
ו: vav
ר: reish
י: iod
ה: hei

Pero hay que tener en cuenta que se escribe de derecha a izquierda, como señaló ystab.

Saludos.


----------



## Zorro61

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
saludos desde Mexico


----------



## Zorro61

Estimado Anipo necesito de ayuda una vez mas. Estoy haciendo una guitarra para mi hija Victoria, ella es líder  de alabanza en nuestra iglesia, a mi esposa se le ocurrió  que le pusiera de marcadores en el cuello de la guitarra su nombre o lo qué  representa y su don en Hebreo, después de investigar y preguntar en este foro esto es a lo que llegamos. En el primer cuello quise decir "victoria, alabanza(worship)" en el segundo al revés y en el tercero solo Victoria. Mis preguntas son: Esta correcto? Tiene sentido? Se entiende? O tendra usted una mejor sugerencia que represente Victoria y alabanza. Agradesco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.

Ahora si la foto


----------



## MuttQuad

Zorro61 said:


> Thank you, can you tell me the name of each letter and also ,the name Victoria is a spanish word witch means victory, would it be correct to translate it literally to hebrew and use that as a name ? What word would that be?
> thanks again



Proper names should not be "translated," e.g. Pierre does not become "Stone" in English; nor does "Juan" become "John." If going from one script to another, such as from Russian or Hebrew into Spanish or English, names should be transliterated to replicate as closely as possible their sound -- which is what the Hebrew given to you is doing.


----------



## Drink

MuttQuad said:


> Proper names should not be "translated," e.g. Pierre does not become "Stone" in English; nor does "Juan" become "John." If going from one script to another, such as from Russian or Hebrew into Spanish or English, names should be transliterated to replicate as closely as possible their sound -- which is what the Hebrew given to you is doing.



I disagree. In certain contexts, names should not be translated, but in other contexts, they can be. In this case, writing one's daughter's name on a guitar as a personal gift, the choice should also be a personal one.


----------



## Drink

Zorro61 said:


> Ahora si la foto



You can also write ניצחון as נצחון, which I would recommend in this case since you are running out of space.


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> I disagree. In certain contexts, names should not be translated, but in other contexts, they can be.


Translation makes sense for some names. In the past many people carried two names, non Hebrew and its Hebrew translation, for example:

אלגרה שמחה
רגינה/ריינה מלכה
טייבי יונה
אריה לייב
דוב בער
צבי הירש

But for ויקטוריה - it seems unusual to translate, and נצחון is usually not regarded as a woman name. One can take נצחיה, but this refers, I think, to נצח = eternity rather than victory.


----------



## MuttQuad

Drink said:


> I disagree. In certain contexts, names should not be translated, but in other contexts, they can be. In this case, writing one's daughter's name on a guitar as a personal gift, the choice should also be a personal one.



As the former president of a first-rate translation company, I can assure you that translating names is not at all proper practice. They should be left as is in their original language or possibly transliterated if going into a language written with a different script.

In Spain or Latin America, e.g., your name is "Drink," not "Bebida."


----------



## David S

Zorro61 said:


> Estimado Anipo necesito de ayuda una vez mas. Estoy haciendo una guitarra para mi hija Victoria, ella es líder  de alabanza en nuestra iglesia, a mi esposa se le ocurrió  que le pusiera de marcadores en el cuello de la guitarra su nombre o lo qué  representa y su don en Hebreo, después de investigar y preguntar en este foro esto es a lo que llegamos. En el primer cuello quise decir "victoria, alabanza(worship)" en el segundo al revés y en el tercero solo Victoria. Mis preguntas son: Esta correcto? Tiene sentido? Se entiende? O tendra usted una mejor sugerencia que represente Victoria y alabanza. Agradesco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.
> 
> Ahora si la foto



Como dijeron los otros, no deberias traducir "Victoria". Dejalo como "Victoria" escrito con letras hebreas: ויקטוריה. Y aun si quieres traducir Victoria, la palabra "ניצחון" se escribe con 6 letras: "נ" y " י " son letras distintas.


----------



## anipo

Hola.
Lamento llegar algo tarde esta vez. Estoy completamente de acuerdo con los compañeros foreros que sugieren simplemente transcribir el nombre en letras hebreas y no traducirlo, ya que en hebreo no existe tal nombre traducido.
Saludos.


----------



## Zorro61

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Drink

MuttQuad said:


> As the former president of a first-rate translation company, I can assure you that translating names is not at all proper practice. They should be left as is in their original language or possibly transliterated if going into a language written with a different script.
> 
> In Spain or Latin America, e.g., your name is "Drink," not "Bebida."



As a translation company, you don't have the freedom to choose a translation for a person's name. You have to go by the convention, and the convention for people whose preference you don't know is to use the transliteration. For example, you would render the name בנימין as "Binyamin". However, when you do know the person's preference, you don't have to use the transliteration. For example, you would translate "בנימין נתניהו" as "Benjamin Netanyahu", because this particular person goes by "Benjamin" in English. When you are not a translation company, but know someone personally, you have a lot more freedom to choose what to call someone or what word to write on a guitar.

As a side note, "Drink" in the context of my username is actually an imperative verb (look at my signature) and in Spanish would be "Bebe".


----------

